
If you fast charge, Tesla will permanently throttle charging - ff_
https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/if-you-fast-charge-tesla-will-permanently-throttle-charging.90230/
======
fencepost
Reading only the beginning and last couple pages, and not being a Tesla owner:

* Superchargers/DC charging bypasses the internal battery control systems (in part?) and goes direct to the cells.

* going direct may approach or pass the charge rates at which cell degradation occurs

* people charging like this most of all of the time are seeing declines in charge rate possibly as much as 25%

* Tesla hasn't made this clear up front, possibly.

Edit: autocorrect

